# quick questions



## emorockchris (Jun 10, 2006)

I am planning on setting up a fish tank when I redesign my room and I was just wondering two things: 

1) can i use a black light or will this do some harm to the fish?
2) can a beta swim in water that has food coloring in it? haha


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1) can i use a black light or will this do some harm to the fish?
It is possible to use a black light. But you will probably not see much in the tank. Because of the spectrum or wavelength of black light vs the light absorbtion ratio of water and the colors it absorbes you may end up with little if any light reaching anything to reflect off of.

2) can a beta swim in water that has food coloring in it? 
Sure it can. But it is a matter of how long. This is actually a common practice in dying fish. Mass marketers will literally dye fish by dipping them in pots of dye. And then sending them off to market as various types of painted fish. During this process the gills of the fish can get infected and the color of the fis always fades. So If you want the fish to live longer than a few minutes I suggest keeping the fish in a standard aquarium with proper filtration. Besides any dye or coloring will be filtered out of the water fairly quick if you have the correct filtration system on the tank.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fish_doc has covered it


----------

